# "Movie Maker cannot create the DVD because an error occurred"



## StoneyV12 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have burned numerous home videos to DVDs with WMM2. I recently started getting the message "Movie Maker cannot create the DVD because an error occurred" during the burn cycle (dvd ejects). Exactly same thing yzrider3 posted in January '07 ---

"Then I went to save to dvd. so then its saving movie so it can be copied to a dvd. So it does that, then I start the burn. then about halfway throgh, while it says converting files, it gets half way in about 30 seconds, then it pauses, then the bars fill up and it kicks it out and says "Movie Maker cannot create the DVD because an error occurred." I can get the movie to play, no problems all the way through in any program that supports video, I just cant get it to burn." - yzrider, January 2007

I checked MS Support and they say the reason for the message is because:

 This problem occurs if the following conditions are true: 

You use Fast User Switching to change user accounts before you try to burn the DVD. 
The account that you switched to does not have sufficient permissions to use the DVD burn engine that is used by Windows Movie Maker. To burn a DVD, the user account must have administrator permissions.
Neither of the above conditions are true in my case. I thought there may be some conflicts with recent installation of some software I installed for my son's mp3 but I uninstalled it and still same problem. All Windows updates have been performed. I had three user accounts setup on my PC. For some reason all had admin permissions. I changed them, except mine, to limited, but to no avail. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## StoneyV12 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, also--

When I exit out of WMM2, I cannot reopen it. When I go to shutdown, I get a end program error for moviemk.exe.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Unfortunately windows didn't have any "integrated" DVD burning software until Windows Vista came out. Which means, unless you have a DVD burning program like Nero, Roxio, etc, you cannot burn a DVD with WinXP Media Center.

And if you install a DVD burning program, it looks like it's a chore to get it to play nicely with Windows movie maker, you have to play with Registry settings so that Movie maker will see and use your burning program.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa468475.aspx

You are probably better off making and saving your movie in Windows Media player, then using a third party DVD maker to make a DVD out of it.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know what kind of videos you are making, but if it is slideshows from photos, I just did this and couldn't get Movie Maker to stop freezing up. I found DVD slideshow GUI (freeware) , http://www.freewarefiles.com/DVD-Slideshow-GUI_program_39564.html and easily created my slideshows. I then used DVD Flick (freeware) http://www.download.com/Cam-Video-Tool-4-DVD-Flick/3000-2140_4-10690477.html to create an iso file on my HD and Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 (again free) http://tinyurl.com/4ud2ug

As you can tell, I'm big on free. They did, however, work flawlessly.

Hope this is of help.


----------

